# Ultrafire 4x XM-L....good modes?



## leaftye (Dec 27, 2007)

UltraFire 4 x Cree XM-L T6 2600lm 4-Mode White Bicycle Headlamp - Metal Grey (4 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Here's the part that looks very promising.



> Mode Arrangement	Lo > Mid > Hi > Strobe
> 
> Press switch button for 3s into strobe mode, when on low, middle or high mode, press switch button for 3s to close flashlight


Yes! Finally an inexpensive light that goes from low to high and hides the strobe mode. Unfortunately it doesn't clarify the output levels in each mode.

It has the slippery MS clone mount we all hate and a cheap battery, so there's still some way to go, but at least there's progress here.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

who is gonna be the first to try it?
i'd be interested, 4 XM-L is going to be a lot of output


----------



## leaftye (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm interested, but I want to know the levels of each mode work first. I don't see this light on the Ultrafire site, so it's probably a fake. I sent an email to Ultrafire to find out about both, along with an inquiry to DX for more info.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

let us know what you find out


----------



## cristiman46 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm interested


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

I just ordered 1 it's only $63 so why not.

I already own 4 lights with the smallest being 3000 Lumen but I always end up lending out lights so why not a cheapy


----------



## cristiman46 (Feb 12, 2012)

waiting for your feedback flashlight


----------



## cristiman46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Suggestions New clones 3 x XML T-6 or 4x UltraFire XM-L ???


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Dan GSR said:


> who is gonna be the first to try it?
> i'd be interested, 4 XM-L is going to be a lot of output


Just don't expect to get an actual 2600 lumen.
The 4-LED set-ups have been out for a while but not much feedback on those yet.
This one shows some promise if the strobe mode is truly on a press-and-hold sub mode.
Most importantly, there is no mention how the modes function. On the Tri-clones the modes came about by activating 1-2 or 3 LEDs. This unit _might_ function like a more conventional bike light which, if it does, would be really nice. The battery will still be a little small for a 4-led unit but should be better quality than what you get from the e-bay vendors.

I look forward to some real user reviews. Like I said before don't expect 2600 lumen, maybe more like 1400-1500 lumen. Don't buy one if you aren't already planning on buying a bigger battery because it will likely need one.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just don't expect to get an actual 2600 lumen.
> The 4-LED set-ups have been out for a while but not much feedback on those yet.
> This one shows some promise if the strobe mode is truly on a press-and-hold sub mode.
> Most importantly, there is no mention how the modes function. On the Tri-clones the modes came about by activating 1-2 or 3 LEDs. This unit _might_ function like a more conventional bike light which, if it does, would be really nice. The battery will still be a little small for a 4-led unit but should be better quality than what you get from the e-bay vendors.
> ...


+1

I have a couple on the way now.

I only expect it to be around 1500 lumen & yes that battery isn't anywhere near big enough for a 4 Led unit but I have plenty of batterys.


----------



## leaftye (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep, if I replace my Sky Ray S6 with this, I'll definitely keep and use my good 6 cell battery pack to use with this "Ultrafire" bike light.

I'm glad muzzanic is willing to gamble on being an early adopter. I'd love to, but my last two gambles have me disheartened. I'd like my next bike light acquisition to be a happy one.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Xeccon offered a 6.6 - 6 cell battery that would adapt to these clones for 49 delivered. I think realistically that is the best option and the light would work much better. You can keep the other battery as backup.

Possibly one of the issues w/ the medium and hi not working might be the supplied battery is just not strong enough and cuts power too fast as the unit senses the battery to be under the desired voltage needed.

Just a hunch tho.

MB


----------



## leaftye (Dec 27, 2007)

Ultrafire has confirmed that this light is not made by them.

I do have that Xeccon battery and I'd continue to use it if another light replaced my Sky Ray S6 unless I bought an even better battery pack, one probably custom made from 4 26650's.


----------



## leaftye (Dec 27, 2007)

DX says the brightness levels are 20%,80%,100%. There's not nearly enough separation between medium and high, but the separation between low and high is pretty good. They didn't comment about the Ultrafire branding.

A user on another forum has another light that looks exactly the same, and it probably is. He said the body is about the same size as a Magicshine and the pill doesn't make good contact with the body. That probably means this light has lots of flood and may not dissipate heat well enough. Those are just assumptions though. I can't wait to hear about how this light performs.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

"DX says the brightness levels are 20%,80%,100%".

Based on this and the price, I would think this is pretty crude. 1 LED on low, 3 LED's on medium and 4 LED's on high.

Let us know when you get it if this is the case.

Yeah, 26650's is probably ticket.


----------



## gadgets&gear (Oct 26, 2012)

*mode brightness settings*



mb323323 said:


> "DX says the brightness levels are 20%,80%,100%".
> 
> Based on this and the price, I would think this is pretty crude. 1 LED on low, 3 LED's on medium and 4 LED's on high.
> 
> ...


I have another UltraFire from Dealextreme.com and the modes change the brightness of the 3 LEDs, it doesn't go 1,2,3 so I would think that this one would operate similarly.

As a note, I have had mine for about a year and am very happy with it (I also have a Magicshine).

Interested to hear about this one...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

gadgets&gear said:


> I have another UltraFire from Dealextreme.com and the modes change the brightness of the 3 LEDs, it doesn't go 1,2,3 so I would think that this one would operate similarly.
> 
> As a note, I have had mine for about a year and am very happy with it (I also have a Magicshine).
> 
> Interested to hear about this one...


I'm still waiting to hear how these things work. I just ran across another version *( 4 x XM-L T-6 ) sold by Kaidomain.* The Kaidoman version comes with a *6-cell battery pack*. Same mode set-up as the Ultrafire version. _This might be worth buying if the battery is at least 6000mAh._ Kaidomain is not usually known for selling junk batteries but nowadays it really is hard to know. At least if you get one of these you don't have to cycle through a strobe mode. If the mode output is 20%-80%-100%...that would be unfortunate. A 50% mid-mode would have been the better way to go and would have given you a better option for longer run time without sacrificing the ability to see better.

On a side note I'm still kicking myself in the butt for not buying an Ultrafire D99 when they were available. Interestingly, the D99's are not available ANYWHERE. Everywhere I look they are sold out. I find that fact alone very interesting. That means like me, a lot of people saw these and liked what they were seeing. I'm hoping these will pop-up again when the Chinese New Year is over. For $35 USD they were a super deal.


----------



## bobale (Sep 23, 2012)

muzzanic said:


> I just ordered 1 it's only $63 so why not.


Have your 4xXM-L arrived yet?


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

bobale said:


> Have your 4xXM-L arrived yet?


Yes

I will sit down tonight & wright a review.

All 4 Led's work on the dip modes.


----------



## bobale (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying one set, so good review would be very helpful. Mainly, I'd like to see comparison with $30 single XM-L light, so if you have one to compare it with, that would be great.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

muzzanic said:


> Yes
> 
> I will sit down tonight & wright a review.
> 
> All 4 Led's work on the dip modes.


Cool! Let us know how well that 6-cell is working. Hopefully you have another lamp to compare it to. Looking forward to the review.

There is of course a 5-LED version out as well. Five XM-L's are going to draw a lot of power from a battery.


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

The 4 x XM-L Ultrafire-light in the 1st post is sold out at DX

But they sell only the lighthead for USD 35.80
4 x Cree XM-L T6 2800lm 4-Mode White Bicycle Headlamp - Grey - Worldwide Free Shipping - DX

Maybe of interest for those who already have a good battery and charger.

PS
DX also sells a 6 x 18650-battery for USD 24.70
8.4V 5500mAh External 6 x 18650 Li-ion Battery Pack - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Please note
I have no personal experience neither of the light nor the battery

/Håkan
SWEDEN


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

HakanC said:


> The 4 x XM-L Ultrafire-light in the 1st post is sold out at DX
> 
> But they sell only the lighthead for USD 35.80
> 4 x Cree XM-L T6 2800lm 4-Mode White Bicycle Headlamp - Grey - Worldwide Free Shipping - DX
> ...


Wow...that 6-cell battery is using cells that are only 1500mAh each. That is really a "Jack Crap" battery. No wonder it is so cheap. What worries me is that these might be the batteries sold with the new 3-4-5 XM-L lamps. :bluefrown:

As for some of the lamps that are sold out: Expect the Chinese to go into full production mode once the Chinese New Year celebrations are over with. That should be sometime next week.


----------



## bobale (Sep 23, 2012)

Muzzanic, when can we expect 4xXML light review?


----------



## bobale (Sep 23, 2012)

I know I'm boring you, but will you please do the review? I can't find any other useful info about 4x XML light online, it seems like you're the only one who bought it. Anything would be useful, I just don't want to oreder it if its not worth the money, or not better than 3x XML.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok, It is a better light than I thought it would be.

The power & beam on high is very good & is getting up there with my good 9x XPG & 3XML Nightlightning lights.

However it doesn't have the heat sink to stay on full for that long in temps around 16 deg C unless you are going fast.

With my good lights when thay are about toturn down the power because of heat they flash so you know it is coming, with these they just drop the level without warning.

I ran the lights on full to get an ided how long/ short the battery would last but it just didn't stay on full long enough to really test but the battery lasted 2 hours with all of it's going up & down the modes because of temp.

So in short it isn't a cheap answer to a good power house light.

But if you brought it planing to spend most of your time in med it would sure kick the ass of the other cheap single Led lights I have seen people using.

The low power mode on this is much lower than my good light & will save the battery up you wouldn't be going that fast in the forest before you wanted to turn it up.

I will add more to this later when I have a bit more time.



bobale said:


> I know I'm boring you, but will you please do the review? I can't find any other useful info about 4x XML light online, it seems like you're the only one who bought it. Anything would be useful, I just don't want to oreder it if its not worth the money, or not better than 3x XML.


----------



## bobale (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info . I will be using it on my e-bike, so I hope there will be no problem with air flow. I will also be pairing it with single XML light, so it will be on Low most of the time.

Just one more question. How is beam shaped, and how much is it wider than single XML one?

Any other info, when you have time, is highly appreciated .


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

muzzanic said:


> Ok, It is a better light than I thought it would be.
> 
> The power & beam on high is very good & is getting up there with my good 9x XPG & 3XML Nightlightning lights.
> 
> ...


Can you confirm that the "flash" mode is on a separate sub-menu?

Yes, I did expect these to heat up fast. At least this model has an auto power down if it gets too hot. The tri-clone gets hot real fast too but doesn't power down. When I did the run-time test with the tri-clone I had to run the fan on high just to keep the lamp in the 125°F range.

The real question remains: How low would you estimate the low and medium modes are, lumen wise? The battery could be better but 2 hrs using mixed outputs is not too bad. Does this set-up have the power level warning leds?


----------



## James Bass (Nov 29, 2012)

How fast is the flash and how bright? Equivalent of full beam?


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Catman...good call on the tri clone heat. Riding in sub 30f temps....my tri heats up fast when I stop. Going to be interesting when it gets warmer.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes you wont hit the flash mode by mistake.

The switch button is green when going & when getting flat goes to blue & then some time later red & will run on red for quite a while.

Lumens, this is very finger & thumb.

If I take the single XML that I see people selling at 1200 to 1700 lumens as my guide of say I think about 700 lumens, On low it would be about 300 to 400 Lm on med about 1200 Lm & on full about 2000 Lm.

This has a very good wide beam unlike the single XML I see on the trails.

For me this light is an almost hit the nail on the head.

If someone pulled it apart & fitted everything into a housing with some good heat area & stuck a big battery up it's bum it would eat alot of the mid priced lights out there.

But all said & done there is no beating a very well built light, My good lights you can pre set the battery volts you want to run, You can set if you want 2 or 3 power levels & you can set the amount of power you want on each level.

You can also set the temps that the light will dim to cool itself.



Cat-man-do said:


> Can you confirm that the "flash" mode is on a separate sub-menu?
> 
> Yes, I did expect these to heat up fast. At least this model has an auto power down if it gets too hot. The tri-clone gets hot real fast too but doesn't power down. When I did the run-time test with the tri-clone I had to run the fan on high just to keep the lamp in the 125°F range.
> 
> The real question remains: How low would you estimate the low and medium modes are, lumen wise? The battery could be better but 2 hrs using mixed outputs is not too bad. Does this set-up have the power level warning leds?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

muzzanic said:


> Yes you wont hit the flash mode by mistake.
> 
> The switch button is green when going & when getting flat goes to blue & then some time later red & will run on red for quite a while.
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks for that feedback. If I were trying to decide which to buy ( tri-clone vs. quad-clone ) I would likely buy the quad if just for the fact that it has better mode selection and some performance feedback circuitry...not to mention perhaps a better battery to boot.

From what you described lumen output for each mode is very similar to the tri-clone with the exception that the high mode will be a bit brighter with the quad. Actually the tri-clone on low outputs about 400-500 lumen. That is more than enough to ride with 80% of the time. As for the batteries you have to assume from the get-go that you will need a good 6-cell or high capacity 4-cell. If you don't own a good battery you will need to allow yourself another $50-$60 for a good 6-cell.

All things in perspective, the price on these lamps are reasonable. Both will allow you to see very well on the bike. If I were to buy a new one I'd likely go with the quad. The biggest negatives are the batteries and the mounting solution. In my opinion these lamps are too heavy to work well with the O-ring set-up. That doesn't mean you can't get it to work it just means you will have to take extra steps to keep the lamp head from moving around.

One last question about the quad: When cycling through the modes do you cycle through the "off mode" or is the off mode "press and hold"?


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi it is press & hold to turn off.



Cat-man-do said:


> Okay, thanks for that feedback. If I were trying to decide which to buy ( tri-clone vs. quad-clone ) I would likely buy the quad if just for the fact that it has better mode selection and some performance feedback circuitry...not to mention perhaps a better battery to boot.
> 
> From what you described lumen output for each mode is very similar to the tri-clone with the exception that the high mode will be a bit brighter with the quad. Actually the tri-clone on low outputs about 400-500 lumen. That is more than enough to ride with 80% of the time. As for the batteries you have to assume from the get-go that you will need a good 6-cell or high capacity 4-cell. If you don't own a good battery you will need to allow yourself another $50-$60 for a good 6-cell.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrradlos (Sep 3, 2010)

unscrewed


----------



## Lichitisky (Feb 25, 2013)

*Another Very Interesting Option*



leaftye said:


> Here's the part that looks very promising.
> 
> Yes! Finally an inexpensive light that goes from low to high and hides the strobe mode. Unfortunately it doesn't clarify the output levels in each mode.
> 
> It has the slippery MS clone mount we all hate and a cheap battery, so there's still some way to go, but at least there's progress here.


Hi, this is my first post, hope I am not doing anything wrong! I have read this fórum for hours for the past months and bought my first single XML clone with wide angles lens. Now Im looking for the best bfb powerfull light and came across with this 4 XML *U2* model from CNQG, with Hi, Mid and Low modes. Item number: CNQ001842, *Only 55 bux.*

What do you think of it. Cat Man would apreciate your thoughts on this one.
Note: I sent an inquiry to CN Sales department to confirm that this light uses XML U2 leds and it was confirmed.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Lichitisky said:


> Hi, this is my first post, hope I am not doing anything wrong! I have read this fórum for hours for the past months and bought my first single XML clone with wide angles lens. Now Im looking for the best bfb powerfull light and came across with this 4 XML *U2* model from CNQG, with Hi, Mid and Low modes. Item number: CNQ001842, *Only 55 bux.*
> 
> What do you think of it. Cat Man would apreciate your thoughts on this one.
> Note: I sent an inquiry to CN Sales department to confirm that this light uses XML U2 leds and it was confirmed.


I took a look at it on the website. Looks good to me, same mode setup as the D/X version ( no surprise there ) and yes it does list the emitters as being XM-L U2. CN gives you a 4 cell battery with it too. If you buy one don't expect too much out of the 4-cell battery. Plan on buying a battery with a larger capacity because with a quad setup you are going to need it. Hopefully if the included 4-cell battery is decent enough it can be used to power another ( single emitter ) lamp. Summing up, this is likely a better deal than the D/X version ( even if the battery turns out to be crap ).


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

To add to Cat Man's response....
HEAT. 
I am going to guess that 4x is going to get real hot.
I have a 3x that has been fine in sub freezing weather as long as you're moving...but it gets too hot to touch in a few minutes of stopping. I wonder how hot it will get going slow on a warm night?
I have been testing battery run times by putting it in front of a fan in the cold....and it gets warm.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

It's not so much that they get hot, It's more that because they are hot they won't let you run the full power mode so they can stay cooler, there for giving you a less powerfull light at a time you may need more.



the mayor said:


> To add to Cat Man's response....
> HEAT.
> I am going to guess that 4x is going to get real hot.
> I have a 3x that has been fine in sub freezing weather as long as you're moving...but it gets too hot to touch in a few minutes of stopping. I wonder how hot it will get going slow on a warm night?
> I have been testing battery run times by putting it in front of a fan in the cold....and it gets warm.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

the mayor said:


> To add to Cat Man's response....
> HEAT.
> I am going to guess that 4x is going to get real hot.
> I have a 3x that has been fine in sub freezing weather as long as you're moving...but it gets too hot to touch in a few minutes of stopping. I wonder how hot it will get going slow on a warm night?
> I have been testing battery run times by putting it in front of a fan in the cold....and it gets warm.


Agreed...These types of lights get hot real fast. Shouldn't be a problem though if you use common sense and power down when at slower speeds or when stopped. If the quads have a feedback circuit to monitor temperature that would be a good thing. Otherwise the sellers should include an instruction telling the users how to operate the lamp so it doesn't over-heat.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Well....we know the 3x clones don't step down power.
Who knows if these 4x do.
Add in that if you're on high...you have to click through strobe, off, and low to get to medium.....which doing while bouncing around on rocky, rooty,twisty single track...is a major challenge.....never mind not moving the light while doing it.
And if they do step down....you have less light power.


----------



## Lichitisky (Feb 25, 2013)

the mayor said:


> To add to Cat Man's response....
> HEAT.
> I am going to guess that 4x is going to get real hot.
> I have a 3x that has been fine in sub freezing weather as long as you're moving...but it gets too hot to touch in a few minutes of stopping. I wonder how hot it will get going slow on a warm night?
> I have been testing battery run times by putting it in front of a fan in the cold....and it gets warm.


Its the worst part indeed. Especialy if you ride in tropical countrys with 28 degrees celcius at night time. Wich is my case. This quad led light has the specs to be choosen, but its would be too riscky to get it without knowing if it was reaaly designed to handle the heat.

Maybe its best to go with the 3 clone, dont you guys think?


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Lichitisky said:


> Its the worst part indeed. Especialy if you ride in tropical countrys with 28 degrees celcius at night time. Wich is my case. This quad led light has the specs to be choosen, but its would be too riscky to get it without knowing if it was reaaly designed to handle the heat.
> 
> Maybe its best to go with the 3 clone, dont you guys think?


Hard to say.
My 3x clone does not step down power when it gets hot.
And I don't think anyone has enough time on them to determine what the heat will do to the lights.
Some of the 4xs seem to have the thermal step down....
None of them seem to come with a good enough battery.
And are you willing to buy a light with no customer support?
If you answer no....you'd be better off buying a brand name light from a reputable seller.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Lichitisky said:


> Its the worst part indeed. Especialy if you ride in tropical countrys with 28 degrees celcius at night time. Wich is my case. This quad led light has the specs to be choosen, but its would be too riscky to get it without knowing if it was reaaly designed to handle the heat.
> 
> Maybe its best to go with the 3 clone, dont you guys think?


Regardless of where you live and ride these cheap LED lights made in China get hot. If you buy one and know right from the start that it might over-heat then you might as well "bite the bullet" and consider the lamp as a throw away item. For the price this is not being unrealistic. This is especially true for the multi-LED configurations. At least the quads are suppose to have some kind of temperature monitor that will down-mode the lamp if its getting too hot. Still, not enough user feedback on these to know if this is actually true or not.

I say throw down the gauntlet and get the quad you were looking at on CNQG. Worst case scenario is you will have to use the low mode most of the time. If low mode turns out to be 400-500 lumen that wouldn't be too bad. Use the higher modes for just minutes at a time and you should be fine. If you really have to know about the power-down feature you could always send the seller an e-mail and ask them if the lamp has a temperature monitor circuit for over-heat protection before you buy.

I was going to recommend that you look into the triple version of the Ultra-fire D99 but I just checked and those are "out of stock" now as well. That's too bad. I have a feeling lamps with horizontal ( separate ) LED/optics ( like the Gloworm X2 or Gemini Duo ) will likely dissipate heat better than the lamps using the circular multi-led/reflector set-ups.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes....these are cheap lights....and at $50...are considered disposable.
And that's where these lights are losing their luster for me.

To quote Muzzanic: "So in short it isn't a cheap answer to a good power house light."

I bought a Hi-Max U2 and a tri clone for about $50 each. I then bought a Kaidmain battery because the tri clone would only run about 1 hour.
So I'm in for $125 for 2 lights and 3 batteries.
But the Kaidomain battry is only good for 2 hours.
So I should have bought the Xeccon battery for $50 which runs 3+ hours.
So I'd have a total of $150 to $175 into it.

But....you get ZERO customer support with the lights. Good luck if it dies.
You get funky button modes. 
And I don't use my lights after April. Will they still work in the fall?
They are disposable....and I may, or may not, be starting the whole buying game again in Sept.

In the end....if I were going to do it again...I'd buy a set up from a known manufacturer through a known distributor. Xeccon and Action LED have some nice deals....and great customer support as well as providing input on this forum.


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

Still learning about all these light variations, but I'm curious. What is so appealing about these lights compared to the ones offer by Xeccon S12 U2/S14 U2?

You even get a dependable battery with the xeccon lights/

TIA!


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

DRILLINDK said:


> Still learning about all these light variations, but I'm curious. What is so appealing about these lights compared to the ones offer by Xeccon S12 U2/S14 U2?
> 
> You even get a dependable battery with the xeccon lights/
> 
> TIA!


 The Xeccons you listed are single LED....while this thread is about 4x LED lights, which will be brighter ( in theory)


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

DRILLINDK said:


> Still learning about all these light variations, but I'm curious. *What is so appealing about these lights *compared to the ones offer by Xeccon S12 U2/S14 U2?
> 
> You even get a dependable battery with the xeccon lights/
> 
> TIA!


I would think that would be self-evident; the allure is that they are dirt cheap. Other than that the differences are going to revolve around design limitations/features, quality issues ( for both battery and lamp ) and service issues.

The major advantage of buying from a reliable vendor is that they will warranty and service what they sell. This is not to say that you can't return an item to a Chinese website but doing so is usually a major PITA and extremely slow.

Last year I bought one of the Tri-clone ( 3 x XM-L ) models because I wanted to see how well it worked. I really didn't need another lamp because I already have good lights. It turned out the Tri-clone appeared to be some what of a mixed bag...some good, some bad. The good being that it was indeed very bright with good throw and a very good over all beam pattern. Good enough indeed to rival other more expensive set-ups costing 4-5 times more. The down side was the battery was an absolute piece of trash. I also observed that the lamp did get very hot when left on high for extended periods but that was not surprising to me. The tri-clone also has no led warning indicators or circuitry for warning when the battery was extremely low or if the lamp was over-heating.

Boiling this all down it comes to this; buy what you think will serve your own needs. If money is not an issue you have an advantage. We all like bargains and we all like quality. Find something with a little of both and you might indeed get something that will make a half decent set-up.

Currently the Chinese quad set-ups look to offer more features. Some are sold with larger batteries. While the cells in these batteries are likely second rate they should still be better than what was offered with the tri-clones. If the cheap 6-cell gets you over two hours on high I would consider that a decent deal. ( although a quality battery will be much better ) Still, like I said before, not a lot of user reviews at the moment on the quad set-ups that come with 6-cells. My gut tells me they should be a better deal than the tri-clones. Still, if you buy one it's your decision. You roll them dice and you take your chances.


----------

